

Ask HN: Review my Web App: Making it easier to find Restaurant Discounts - kbrower

I like to make webapps around affiliate programs that help people save money. My newest one takes all the restaurants that offer coupons on restaurant.com and sorts them by customer ratings from other third party sources. I am looking for feedback on how I can make the website more useful. If you follow this link it will try to detect your location and give you the top rated restaurants within 10 miles. http://restaurantcoupons.us
======
kbrower
<http://restaurantcoupons.us>

